# Why did the vet shave the back of my rabbit's ear?



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,

I've googled and come up with nothing to answer this question.

Yesterday I took my rabbit to be neutered and when I got him back the back of one of his ears was shaved.

I'm not sure he's been neutered. The nurse said he should stop his naughty behaviour for at least last night why he was still drowsy from the op. Got him home, he ran round, played with all his toys and peed on the sofa! 

She also said to worry if he doesn't eat. He didn't eat much of his food last night and has only eaten 2 bits of his food today... Although he has eaten some storage box, the door, carpet and some wallpaper. So much for neutering calming him down


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

They shave the ear so it's easier to get to the vein for the needle...the veins in their ears are the best to go for when they're giving them any kind of meds and the shaving just makes it easier and less stressful for the animal as they need less attempts to get meds into a jumpy bun :smile5:


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I did think that originally, but was confused as my last rabbit I had neutered it was put in his leg.

For a moment I thought the vet had shaved his ear ready to do an op and realised they'd got the wrong rabbit! :blush:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh Bless, no don't worry it all depends on which vet it is...all vets have their own preferences....the veins in a bunny ear are pretty much the easiest to get to so many vets prefer them....he'll probably spend the next few days eating everything he shouldn't just to get you back for removing his manhood lol


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

dont worry he will still be naughty for a few weeks yet then he should settel down


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't know until yesterday, when I spoke to the lady that I got him from, that after neutering rabbits can retain sperm for up to 4 weeks. I knew it wouldn't be gone straight away but I didn't know it was that long.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've heard that it's 6 weeks, but I'm not a rabbit person really so I might be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

His hormones should calm down 6-8 weeks after his neuter, and yes sperm can still remain alive for 4 weeks.
I would ask why they shaved his ears if I was you, I have had many neuters and spays here and the only bun that had his ear shaved was Bluey when he needed fluids *after* the neuter.
Rabbits should be neutered under gas as chemical GA is very dangerous.
Personally I would be questioning the vet as I see no reason for your rabbit to have his ear shaved during a normal neuter


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with Bernie, rabbits should be gassed rather than injected. Gas is much safer and as soon as the iso is switched off the rabbit wakes almost instanty. It is horrible seeing them struggle in the box as the gas takes affect though from my vet nursing days, they fight to get out and as soon as they're asleep in the box its litterally a matter of seconds to get the mask on them before they wake up.

The only time any of mine have had the ear shaved is Rosie when she had fluids and others for the PTS drug.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

strange I have just read this and was thinking my rabbits never had shaved ears or injections through there ears 
Ani-Medics Veterinary Centre - Taunton, Somerset TA1 2DX - Archie's incisor extraction
luckily my rabbits are registered elsewhere I was just reading


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm trying to remember if Jana's ear was shaved, I think it might have been and I just thought, hmm, odd, and ignored it, was alot going on at that point.

Rascal had to have his ear shaved when Darwin attacked him and it still doesnt look right over a year later!

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> strange I have just read this and was thinking my rabbits never had shaved ears or injections through there ears
> Ani-Medics Veterinary Centre - Taunton, Somerset TA1 2DX - Archie's incisor extraction
> luckily my rabbits are registered elsewhere I was just reading


Reading that they use ET tubes on them as well. That doesn't usually happen unless its for a dental even then its unlikely as the nurse will hold the iso tube by the rabbits nose for the gas. For spays/castrates they usually have a face mask for the iso. Because they wake up so fast tubing them is dangerous as they wake up and start to struggle before the tube is out and could damage the wind pipe. With the injectable though they wake up a lot slower so the tube can be taken out but the injection shouldn't really be used for rabbits.


----------

